# Come have a guess :) SCAN TODAY 06/11/13 2.30pm :)



## Mrs.B.

So, picture is really blurry so probably wont get many of you guessing.

Top picture was my daughter, bottom picture is the one I want you to guess....

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/3fbc0e5d-2115-422b-9e60-f46d08a8210e_zpsa958a45f.jpg

Another
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1379358885320_zps36b6a453.jpg

Bump comparison ;)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1380175191938_zps3628f0c1.jpg

20 WEEKS!!!

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PicsArt_1383576450878_zpsf7fd94cd.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/genderreveal_zpsa3c25a9d.jpg


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Still boy


----------



## sunshine523

Can't tell if there is a nub here but I'm going to say girl


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks ladies, far too blurry to be looking for nubs , I know lol. 

Gut feeling tells me girl, (but I was wrong last time) looking at forehead I think boy :haha: happy either wayso iit's just a bit of fun. 

Thanks for guessing  xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Girl ;)


----------



## capegirl7

Boy


----------



## chicky160

Yep I'm still on boy too :happydance: ooosssshhhh I'm so fricking excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy!


----------



## bluelilly72

I think boy but voted girl as voted by looking at top pic lol


----------



## countrymom119

I think girl!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks for all your guesses


----------



## Katt36

Boy


----------



## georgebaby1

Boy by skull theory although a little early.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks for taking time to guess ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Anyone else want a go? xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just over one month until we hopefully find out :)

Here is comparison bump shots :)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1380175191938_zps3628f0c1.jpg


----------



## chicky160

Deffo showing more this time IMO :happydance:

They say that thou don't they? Than no2 shows quicker. Are you feeling much movement yet? Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree, same shape tho do you think? 

I feel baby move most days now. First felt at 11 weeks but getting more and more now


----------



## princessvix

Boy. xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Wow! 11 weeks is early. I'm still as convinced you are carrying a boy as I am that I'm carrying a girl (knowing that neither of us would be disappointed with the other) xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

:) :haha: yes Tink, either way is perfect for me, I can't wait to find out! Baby is nameless or even potential nameless until I know gender, its too stressful thinking of both genders lol


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol.. I know that feeling x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Only 1 month to go :) Eeek


----------



## Mrs.B.

20 weeks

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PicsArt_1383576450878_zpsf7fd94cd.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/genderreveal_zpsa3c25a9d.jpg


----------



## Baby3bakin

Your due jut a couple of days before me. My guess for you is girl :) congrats and here's to a quick 20 weeks for the both of us!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## chicky160

Good luck for today Hun! What time is it??? X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Hun, 2.30  but doubt I'll be home before 4 xx


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck for your scan!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Team :pink: <3


----------



## Baby3bakin

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## sfish

Congratulations x


----------



## Misscalais

Whoop! Congrats I voted girl :)


----------

